# Bikepacking sweet Oregon singletrack (photo heavy)



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST13p_resize.jpg>
​
My girl and I spent ten days bikepacking in Oregon this July. The goal: hit as much singletrack as possible!



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST6p_resize.jpg>
​
We didn't really know what we were getting into. I had a tangled web of GPS tracks ready to be followed, but not a whole lot of research to back them up.

Turns out that was enough. When you've got camping gear and a day or two of food on board you're much less constrained. You stop when the sun goes down, not at the end of some predetermined ride.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST19p_resize.jpg>
​
What we found was not surprising: Oregon singletrack is _ideal_ for bikepacking!

We started riding from my brother's house in Eugene. A mix of singletrack and pavement brought us near Oakridge.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST2p_resize.jpg>
​
Approaching Oakridge, we climbed Tire Mtn so we could descend the legendary Alpine Trail.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST5p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST4p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST7p_resize.jpg>
​
After refueling in Oakridge, we were off to climb the Middle Fork Trail along the Willamette River.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST8p_resize.jpg>
​
Swoopy fun, uber gradual climbing. Absolutely lovely...



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST9p_resize.jpg>
​
... until we got above 5000'. Then it was "mosquitoes so bad they darkened the sky."

The problem was that they could keep up with us on the climbs, so we started doing "mosquito intervals."



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST10p_resize.jpg>
​
That led to some serious fatigue. So we rested big at Lemolo Lake, taking an unloaded evening spin around the lake's singletrack.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST11p_resize.jpg>
​
Next was the North Umpqua Trail. Words fail to describe this trail. So I'll let a few pictures roll.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST12p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST13p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST14p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST15p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST16p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST17p_resize.jpg>
​
Umpqua was our favorite part of the trip. Best riding, best sightseeing, and also best food (Lemolo Lake Lodge and Steamboat Lodge).

After 60+ miles of singletrack bliss, it was time to bid the Umpqua farewell and ride a little road.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST20p_resize.jpg>
​
When the lodge's store only sells candy bars... you eat candy bars for dinner.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST21p_resize.jpg>
​
Spooky campsite, back on the Middle Fork Willamette, heading to Oakridge for refuel and a few bike repairs.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST22p_resize.jpg>
​
The North Fork Trail and the Aufderheide scenic byway were our route to the Mackenzie River. Aufderheide was a shockingly good road ride -- beautiful and virtually car free.

I could get used to road touring if it were all like this...



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST28p_resize.jpg>
​
... but at heart I'm a singletrack whore. And the Mackenzie River Trail was so good we rode it out and back.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST23p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST24p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST25p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST26p_resize.jpg>
​


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST27p_resize.jpg>
​
Finally, after some 400 miles and ten days, it was time to hop on the bus and head back to Eugene.



<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST29p_resize.jpg>
​
That's the short version. For the gory details (warning, very long):

Oregon Singletrack Tour Part 1

Oregon Singletrack Tour Part 2

Oregon Singletrack Tour Part 3


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Very very cool


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Just read everything and the writeup deserves to be posted over here that was awesome!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Very Sweeet! Nice power snackin grub. I gotta ride some oregon trails...good stuff


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet pictures Scotty!


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Beautiful photos and an amazing trip. I love that Mckenzie River Trail is one of the most scenic I've ever ridden.


----------



## achemers (Jul 28, 2008)

Too cool.


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

What an amazing post. Great shots.:thumbsup:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, wow, and more wow!!

The skeeters bit sucks, but the rest is really awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Baldmonk (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet ride. Lots of scenery.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Too much PNW posting, not enough money in my bank account.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I really think the route we ended up on is ideal for bikepacking, especially for those new to camping on the bike, or thinking about getting into it.

It was such a pleasant and hassle-free way to ride these trails, rather than dealing with cars, tons of gear and shuttle logistics. Course, you have to have the time off as bikes aren't quite as fast as cars!

Here's an overview map of the route we took:


<img src=https://topofusion.com/images/diary/ORST-map.jpg>
</a>​
If anyone wants more specifics, or the GPS file (I GPS'd the whole thing), feel free to shoot me an email or PM. I'd love to see more people bikepacking these trails.

Also, I think a multi-day race is only a matter of time. General Coonskins, are you listening???


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

great shots!


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice shots and an awesome route. You've done some pretty good research. 

Generally, we locals stay away from the higher elevations in an attempt to starve off the skeeters but there's always some tourist coming along to ensure their future existance. Thanks a lot.

But really, mid to late August is when we start hitting the High Cascades. With that said, guess where I'll be this weekend.

Pretty cool.

Caz


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Very cool trip............*

Thanks for taking the time to post the story and pics. Inspiring trip for sure. RIde On!


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds awesome! Thanks for sharing the trip and pics.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry, everyone, Oregon's closed. Please proceed south.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome pics Krein. I am Oh So Jealous.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Krien, Awesome write up, I'll check out the rest from home. Awesome pics too.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

yep


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - you are an incredibly lucky guy to be able to share that with your significant other. My wife wouldn't touch that with a 400 mile pole!!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

amazing views! 

Oregon has been added to my "to ride" list.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

very awesome. 

better pic of gf?


----------

